# Bild soll nach 5 Sekunden für 5 Sekunden erscheinen



## Katrin (5. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe was Java angeht nur seeeeh wenig Erfahrung und möchte folgendes realisieren:

Wenn ein Besucher meine Page betritt, soll nach 5 Sekunden für 5 Sekunden ein gif-Bild erscheinen vor allen anderen Objekten erscheinen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob und wie man so etwas realisieren kann?

Besten Dank und liebe Grüße,

Katrin


----------



## foobar (5. Sep 2004)

Meinst du Java oder Javascript? 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)


----------



## Heiko (6. Sep 2004)

HI,

probiers mal mit einem Popup, wie das geht erfährst du unter folgender Adresse:

http://www.selfthml.org


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2004)

FÜr so was eignet sich Flash eigentlich am besten....
Unter http://www.ekiwi.de kannst du dir kostenlos Flashbanner erstellen lassen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2004)

für sowas eignet sich html am besten

index.html

mit meta refresh

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#weiterleitung


----------

